# Solved: Spacebar Acting like Return Key.



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all.

I am working with a word document that is about 3 weeks old and up until now has been ok.

All of a sudden, I am unable to use the spacebar as it should work. Every time I hit it, it gives me a carraige return and not a space. Plus there are other issues like the pointer running out of the cell instead of wrapping. I would say the 2 are related as they happened at the same time.

The only thing that I can figure out is that I have accidently hit the wrong key at the wrong time.

Been through options and customise but cannot find anything amiss there.

Does anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks .

Mark


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I've had some really strange things that have happened in the past that were solved by a simple reboot. Have you tried that yet?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Rollin Again.

Tried that. Also ran detect and repair to no effect.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Does this behavior happen with all word documents or just this one in particular? Right off it sounds like some type of malware may have gotten onto your PC. Have you tried deleting your template file? In Windows do a search for *Normal.dot* and delete it when found and let Word create a new template for you.

NOTE: The file is hidden so make sure to enable searchin of hidden files.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Rollin Again

Deleted Normal.dot and checked a couple of other unrelated word documents.

The unelated documents are fine.

I am not using a template as such.

It is just a standard document that I copy to make others, set out to make labels.

It has nested tables, and 4 images. Nothing too fancy.

I will zip the document and attach it for you to have a look.

The only thing I can think of is that somehow I have entered the table at z=0, where I should be working on table z=1.

The cursor shows in the correct cell, just that it goes goofy. Try hightlighting "Name" and over-writing.

Thanks.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Click in the blank line just above "Name" and then present SHIFT + END to higlight the entire blank row and then click ENTER. The cursor will jump to the beginning of the word name and will allow you to overtype it normally.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Brilliant.

Thanks Rollin Again.

What did I do wrong? How did it get in there in the first place?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The "Name" was preceded by 15 spaces without a hard return, any editing of the name meant that the cursor leapt up to the top row as soon as the "15 spaces + Name" was edited as it immediately became shorter, you were editing in the middle of a contiguous row of text in effect. 

Clicking on the show formatting button displays what was really going on.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

kiwiguy said:


> Clicking on the show formatting button displays what was really going on.


Now theres' a button I never knew existed. Still cannot find it yet. Will look into it later.

By the way, you can have the cold snap we got up here the other day straight from NZ back.

I am supposed to be in the tropics and we got a minimum of 0.6C.

Hate to think what has been like over there.

Thanks all. Now I can get this order finishd and shipped out.

Soon.

Mark.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The button looks like a backwards "P" on the toolbar.


----------

